
The ‘Hello World’ Fallacy – our bias towards easily demo-able tech stacks - filiph
https://medium.com/@filiph/the-hello-world-fallacy-ef4f43ca8b7e
======
sotojuan
I think TodoMVC should be replaced by something that uses async calls to an
API and/or more complex data handling. Then you can spot the ways libraries
and frameworks are used better.

